# Equalization - Software or Hardware



## Bennco (Sep 26, 2012)

I have just purchased a Behringer DEQ2496 expecting to do all the equalizing externally. I am now debating if it is just more simple to use the DSP capability in JRiver for all equalizing, especially when you can be more accurate with the filter setting in JRiver compared to the 2496. With WASAPI loopback, I use REW to determine the filters and then enter them into JRiver. Are there any pro's and con's?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Bennco said:


> I have just purchased a Behringer DEQ2496 expecting to do all the equalizing externally. I am now debating if it is just more simple to use the DSP capability in JRiver for all equalizing, especially when you can be more accurate with the filter setting in JRiver compared to the 2496. With WASAPI loopback, I use REW to determine the filters and then enter them into JRiver. Are there any pro's and con's?


I do all my EQ in the software realm, prefer the flexibility. Not a JRiver user yet, simply haven't gotten to it, but fully intend to, have heard only good about it and it should meet your needs. Nothing wrong with the Behringer unit either, I use other Behringer gear and am quite happy with it. But if you are just starting out, and have the capability of running an EQ-capable application like JRiver, that is the way I would go.


----------



## dspandrc (May 4, 2012)

I have been doing room correction in software for the last 8 years. It provides so much more flexibility and processing options to enable you to best match the characteristics of your system/room.

I generate the filters using the 'Acourate' program and run the convolutions (multi-channel) in a dedicated computer to avoid too large a processing load on my music server.

Tony


----------



## Bennco (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks AudiocRaver and Tony. I have decided to use a combination. The reason is simple. When I listen to different music, the bass is not always the way I like to hear it. So, a solution to this is to use the DEQ for the two SVS PB13 Ultras only. That gives me individual control of each. I have used REW to determine the filters which I have put into JRiver DSP. Now I can have presets in the DEQ to match my bass listening tastes - depending on the music. The only disappointment is that I have an AV receiver with Sub1 & sub2 analogue outs which are then fed into the DEQ. I would much prefer to have a digital input into the DEQ as that is what one of its advantages are. However, I cannot see an easy way of obtaining a digital audio signal from my Yamaha RX-V1065 without buying additional hardware. At 96 kHz, the DEQ sounds fine. Will be investigating the whole external sound card/DAC etc shortly, to see if there is not another more elegant solution to replace the Behringer UCA202 external USB using toslink to the AVR.

Colin


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds like you came up with a satisfactory solution. Very good.

Were you happy with the DSP flexibility that JRiver offers? I am curious, does JRiver allow multiple EQ presets with easy switching between them?

When you start to update your system further, let us know what changes work best for you.


----------

